# Recorded same programme twice simultaneously



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Tonight I came home to find my TiVo using one tuner to record "So Wrong It's Right" on BBC 4LW, and the other recording the same programme from BBC R4.

It's rather pointless having two tuners if they are both going to record the same thing at the same time, and my disk is going to fill up twice as quick. Obviously both channels are versions of BBC Radio 4. I think this highlights the issue of not being able to delete unwanted channels.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Mine seems obsessed with recording suggestions on C4 AD?


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

Not had this before, one thing that did annoy me a bit was when it recorded/suggested a program but it recorded it on E4, not E4 HD.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Is there a list for upcoming suggestions to be recorded? Maybe they could make it so you can change the channel to an HD equivalent from there.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes. See the "Hints & Tips" thread for how to find it


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Brangdon said:


> Tonight I came home to find my TiVo using one tuner to record "So Wrong It's Right" on BBC 4LW, and the other recording the same programme from BBC R4.


I wonder if this is related to Carl's "aspect radio" problems!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=465625



> It's rather pointless having two tuners if they are both going to record the same thing at the same time, and my disk is going to fill up twice as quick. Obviously both channels are versions of BBC Radio 4. I think this highlights the issue of not being able to delete unwanted channels.


Though R4 and R4LW are not identical ... never know, you might want a series link for "yesterday in parliament"


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

deshepherd said:


> I wonder if this is related to Carl's "aspect radio" problems!
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=465625


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Were they suggestions? In which case filling the disk up isn't a problem.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

They were from a WishList.

I agree, °Keir°; if we could delete channels I'd delete all the non-HD versions where HD versions exist.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

If from a wishlist then the guide data us at fault it must identify the shows as being different. Adios guide data usually less good.


----------

